# Probleme mit JConsle



## mad-din (3. Dez 2007)

Hi Leute!

Mein Rechner hat vor einiger Zeit seinen Geist aufgegeben (also eigentlich eher die Festplatte). Nun gut, ich wollte in nächster Zeit sowieso alles platt machen und neu aufsetzen, das war halt jetzt früher dran. Mit meiner Java-Installation hab ich aber noch Probleme. Ich hab mir den Sun Java System Application Server installiert, der beinhaltet ein JDK und somit auch eine JRE. Mehr brauch ich nicht (vorerst). Aber das seltsame ist, dass JConsole keinerlei Prozesse findet. In der Arbeit hab ich auch nur den SJSAS installiert und da kann ich ohne Probleme über JConsole Eclipse, den Application Server und meine einzelnen Programme überwachen. Die JConsole zuhause findet aber nichts. Auch wenn ich den manuellen Connection-String des ApplicationServers eingebe, heißt es, es kann keine Verbindung hergestellt werden. Woran kann das liegen? 

Danke & viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## Guest (3. Dez 2007)

Komisch. Bei mir ist es gerade umgekehrt. Verbindung mit JConsole zu Eclipse klappt nie, zu Glassfish immer.


----------



## tuxedo (4. Dez 2007)

Das Problem hatte ich auch schon. Liegt an seltsamen Verzeichnisberechtigungen des hsperf_data (oder so ähnlich) Verzeichnisses, in dem Java pro JVM Prozess eine pid-File anlegt.

Musst du mal googeln.

- Alex


----------



## mad-din (4. Dez 2007)

Ja,

das wundert mich ja gerade, weil über den manuellen Connection-String müsste es ja klappen, da der ja nichts mit dem PID-File zu tun hat. Ich werd jetzt mal nach diesem Verzeichnis googeln, ansonsten schmeiß ich java mäßig alles wieder runter und installier erstmal nur den JDK und probiers dann. Mal schaun.

Viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## mad-din (4. Dez 2007)

Hi!

Also ich hab jetzt zu diesem Verzeichnis folgendes gefunden:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/277068-jconsole-zeigt-keine-lokalen-jvm-prozesse-mehr.html


Ich kann zwar jetzt nicht nachschauen, weil ich nicht zuhause bin, aber ich habe eine wage Vermutung: ich hab meine Profile ausgelagert nach E:\Profile und es kann durchaus sein, dass ich dabei irgendwas übersehen habe und Java den Ordner gar nicht angelegt hat.

Danke schonmal für den Tipp 

Viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## mad-din (4. Dez 2007)

Ok,

hab das Problem behoben: Fehler war, dass zwar das Verzeichnis physisch vorhanden war, aber der Benutzer keine Schreibrechte darauf hatte. Kurz geändert, schon läufts 

Danke und viele Grüße
Martin


----------

